

Yeair – Quadcopter with Combustion and Electric Engine - snehesht
http://yeair.de/overview/

======
snehesht
Specs : [http://yeair.de/specs](http://yeair.de/specs)

Kickstarter : [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1600545869/yeair-the-
qu...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1600545869/yeair-the-quadcopter-
of-the-future-from-1399?ref=category_featured)

